# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Pamje nga Delvina

## militanti1980

*PAMJE NGA DELVINA* (_klikoni te linku i meposhtem per te pa fotografi nga Delvina._)

*http://galeria.albasoul.com/delvina*

----------


## dizer7

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dizer7

Lokali i ri i delvines

----------


## dizer7

Sheshi ne qender te delvines

----------


## dizer7

ja dhe kjo................

Arti i natyres eshte i mrekullueshem.
SYRI I KALTER , pak kilometra jashte DELVINES, eshte ky vend magjik !!!!

----------


## dizer7

Kjo eshte zona kasapaj.......

----------


## dizer7

Ja dhe qielli DELVINJOT.......

----------


## dizer7

Ketu jam une, ne nje lokal ne Borsh.
Ky vend eshte shume i lezetshem,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Megjithese ate dite isha i merzitur se sapo kisha mesuar qe nje shok ishte perplasur me motor........

----------


## dizer7

Keto fot u bene kur po udhetonim nga Vlora per ne Delvine

----------


## dizer7

Ja dhe nje lokal tjeter ne qender

----------


## dizer7



----------


## dizer7



----------


## dizer7

Porto Palermo..... Plot mister ky vend...

----------


## dizer7

SYRI I KALTER, pamje nga lart

----------


## dizer7

Fjalet jane te teperta per pastertine e detit...... Uji eshte kristal....

----------


## selina_21

Shume e bukur eshte Delvina..
Kam shkuar nje here kur kam shku ne Sarande...Nice vende 


Saranda' Delvina ' Syri i Kalter ' Ksamili .........edhe Lukova me ka pelqy shume fare


Shume foto t'bukura..

----------


## _Elena_

> Shume e bukur eshte Delvina..
> Kam shkuar nje here kur kam shku ne Sarande...Nice vende 
> 
> 
> Saranda' Delvina ' Syri i Kalter ' Ksamili .........edhe Lukova me ka pelqy shume fare
> 
> 
> Shume foto t'bukura..


Labe me beri pershtypje cfare ishte ajo qe te pelqeu nga Lukova?
Apo shkallet e saj lol
Qe te zbresesh ne dete te duhet nje gomar,te shkretet ata sa lodhen  :pa dhembe:  

dizer7 shume foto te bukura
Ajo fotua qe kishe dal ti te lokali ne Borsh ishte fantastike,me beri pershtypje qe ishte rregulluar goxha
Kam kaluar para 6 vjetesh dhe ai lokal ishte prishur shume,nqs ti e ke bere ate foto keto vitet e fundit atehere me behet shume qejfi pasi eshte ne nje vend fantastik,i ndertuar mbi uje
Sa per foton e Port Palermo spo them asgje, ''Vend Fantastik'' Dhe Kalaja qe ndodhet ne Panorme (Qeparo) eshte nje bukuri e rrall  :buzeqeshje: 

P.s Bregdeti eshte ''Mbrekullia'' e Shqiperis  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## King_Arthur

*Eshte nje qytet shume terheqes kam pasur fatin ta shoh dhe me ka lene mbresa .

fotot shume te bukura vertet vende magjike*

----------


## dizer7

> Labe me beri pershtypje cfare ishte ajo qe te pelqeu nga Lukova?
> Apo shkallet e saj lol
> Qe te zbresesh ne dete te duhet nje gomar,te shkretet ata sa lodhen


Lukova eshte vend i bukur dhe nuk diskutohet fare.Mbase je mesuar te udhetosh me limuzine po mua me duket shume me i lezetshem udhetimi me kembe.ca i ke gomaret ti qe i mbron kaq shume?





> dizer7 shume foto te bukura
> Ajo fotua qe kishe dal ti te lokali ne Borsh ishte fantastike,me beri pershtypje qe ishte rregulluar goxha
> Kam kaluar para 6 vjetesh dhe ai lokal ishte prishur shume,nqs ti e ke bere ate foto keto vitet e fundit atehere me behet shume qejfi pasi eshte ne nje vend fantastik,i ndertuar mbi uje



Lokali me te vertete qe do rregullime, po sic e shikon foton, atje nuk tregoj lokalin po natyren.Fotot u bene vjet dhe te siguroj se po vajte do gjesh te njejten gje.






> Sa per foton e Port Palermo spo them asgje, ''Vend Fantastik'' Dhe Kalaja qe ndodhet ne Panorme (Qeparo) eshte nje bukuri e rrall 
> 
> P.s Bregdeti eshte ''Mbrekullia'' e Shqiperis


Porto Palermo ka histori, jo ndonje bukuri te rralle... po nejse... nuk te ve faj.

----------


## al_boy7

O babale, te lumte ajo dora e vogel per fotot nga Delvina.

----------

